# Looking for Dennis Smith R/o UASC



## Sparks58 (Jan 6, 2016)

Does any one remember Al Salimiah up the Shat in 1979 waiting at anchor for 3 and a half months whilst the Ayatollah came to power? Especially interested to hear from my first trip JRO Dennis Smith? Nigel


----------



## JohnGrace (Jan 20, 2006)

Not on the Salimiah but enjoyed Jilfar same place same time. Very relaxing with deck golf most afternoons. Did get a bit desperate for diesel for Gennies, down to 3 tonnes ROB at one time, and had thoughts of rationing but we got a barge of great quality gas oil just in time. One morning I got up early to get my weekly soundings done in the quiet and Mike Hardmeat, Mate, watched me going around the deck being stalked by one of the crew with a big stick thinking he had heard a pirate. We had pirates on board a couple of times during our stay, I believe a fair amount of paint went missing from the forecastle store.


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Re-post here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=2902 you will get a better response.


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

JohnGrace said:


> Not on the Salimiah but enjoyed Jilfar same place same time. Very relaxing with deck golf most afternoons. Did get a bit desperate for diesel for Gennies, down to 3 tonnes ROB at one time, and had thoughts of rationing but we got a barge of great quality gas oil just in time. One morning I got up early to get my weekly soundings done in the quiet and Mike Hardmeat, Mate, watched me going around the deck being stalked by one of the crew with a big stick thinking he had heard a pirate. We had pirates on board a couple of times during our stay, I believe a fair amount of paint went missing from the forecastle store.


That sounds like a BSL ship you may have been on, we had a Mike Hardmeat as mate there.
I was on the Halifax Star as 5/E and we got very close to blacking out due to lack of diesel, fortunately the Montreal Star came in and we did a bit of RAS'ing which saved the day and a day later the bunker barge came out.


----------



## saudisid (Mar 17, 2014)

sternchallis said:


> That sounds like a BSL ship you may have been on, we had a Mike Hardmeat as mate there.
> I was on the Halifax Star as 5/E and we got very close to blacking out due to lack of diesel, fortunately the Montreal Star came in and we did a bit of RAS'ing which saved the day and a day later the bunker barge came out.


 Mike Hardmeat went to United Arab after Blue Star and was one of the last Brits to get a command.
I last saw him in the 90s at a meeting at Hull Trinity Trinity Hose. Dont know what hes doing now.


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

Mike Hardmeat lives in Ostend, he is on Facebook.


----------

